# حل مشكلة التثدي عند الرجال



## فهد بن ألحاربى (1 يونيو 2019)

يعاني العديد من الرجال من مشكلة التثدي التي تسبب لهم حرجاً كبيراً يؤثر في ثقتهم في أنفسهم في مختلف مواقف الحياة, وهذه تجربة أحد المرضى الذين لجأوا إلى إجراء عملية إزالة التثدي ويتحدث فيها عن المشاكل التي تعرض لها بسبب التثدي والتي دفعته لإجراء العملية, وكذلك يتحدث بالتفصيل عن تجربته مع Change Me Clinic وخطوات إجرائه للعملية وعن تكلفة عملية إزالة التثدي.

يتحدث ع.ع عن معاناته مع التثدي فيقول: "عمري 36 سنة, وأعمل في أحد البنوك الكبرى, وتستوجب عليّ وظيفتي الجلوس مع كبار العملاء والتحدث معهم في مجالات العمل المختلفة والمشاركة في الإجتماعات الهامة لإتمام صفقات الأعمال, وفي هذا المجال, فإن المظهر هو عنصر أساسي من أجل تحقيق الأهداف والأرباح, ولكن كان بروز الثدي بشكل واضح يمثل عائقاً نفسياً كبيراً يهز ثقتي ويضعف من موققي مما سبب الكثير من المشكلات في العمل.
حاولت التخلص من بروز الثدي باللجوء إلى الرياضة, وإخفائه بارتداء الملابس الواسعة الفضفاضة, ومع ذلك فلم تنجح تلك الوسائل كثيراً, مما كان يعني حرماني من الكثير من الأنشطة الترفيهية مثل السباحة أو الاستجمام على شاطئ البحر في الإجازات مثل زملائي."

وعن لجوءه للعلاج في Change me clinic ,يقول: "رغم استخدامي لمختلف الوسائل الممكنة, إلا أن بروز الثدي لم يكن يتأثر كثيراً, عندها أخبرني أحد الأصدقاء بأن حل المشكلة قد يكون أسهل مما أتصور, ونصحني بزيارة الطبيب لأخذ رأيه الطبي, وبالفعل, ذهبت للطبيب وخضعت للفحص الجسدي, وأخبرني الطبيب بأن ما أعاني منه هو مجرد تضخم في نسيج الثدي, ثم طلب مني إجراء فحوصات الدم للتأكد من أسبابه وطمأنني من سهولة علاج المشكلة.
بعد مراجعة تحليل الدم وإجراء استجواب سريع للتأكد من حالة نسيج الثدي, قرر الطبيب أن الجراحة هو العلاج المناسب لحالة التثدي التي أعاني منها. ثم قام بعرض صور لحالات مماثلة قبل وبعض الخضوع للعملية, وكيف تحسن مظهر هؤلاء الأشخاص بشكل كبير.
منحني كلام الطبيب جرعة من التفاؤل بأن مشكلتي مع التثدي سوف تنتهي قريباً, خصوصاً بمعرفة السمعة الطيبة للطبيب وتوصيات العديدين لي بزيارته واستشارته"

يكمل ع.ع تجربته: "بعد أن أطلعني الطبيب على تفاصيل العملية وكل ما سأخضع له بأنه سيتم إجراء شق جراحي حول الحلمة لإزالة غدة الثدي المتضخمة من ثم القيام بالتخلص من الجلد الزائد وتعديل وضع الحلمة في مكان أكثر ارتفاعاً وأن كل هذا سيتم تحت التخدير العام الكامل, وافقت على الخضوع لها وبدأت بالتجهز لإجراء العملية.
وصلت إلى المركز الطبي في موعد إجراء العملية حيث تم استقبالي وتجهيزي من قبل الطاقم الطبي, ثم قام طبيب التخدير بعمل اختبار تخدير قبل ساعة من الجراحة, ثم تم قياس ضغط الدم لدي والقيام بالإحتياطات مثل ارتداء الجوارب الطبية لمنع الجلطات وغيرها من الإحتياطات قبل أن يقوم طبيب التخدير بإخضاعي للتخدير العام.
استيقظت بعد عدة ساعات شاعراً ببعض الدوران, حينها ساعدني طاقم التمريض بالماء وموانع الغثيان, وعندما بدأت استعادة وعيي لاحظت وجود الضمادات على صدري. لم يمر وقت طويل قبل أن بدأت باستعادة قواي بوجود المتابعة المستمرة من الطاقم الطبي, ثم سمح لي الطبيب بعد أن اطمأن من تحسني بشكل كامل بالعودة إلى المنزل.
عدت إلى المنزل في السادسة مساءً في نفس اليوم, كنت أشعر بسعادة كبيرة وبعض التوتر قبل أن أنظر إلى المرآة في اليوم التالي وألاحظ فوراً التغيير الكبير!"

وعن فترة التعافي, يقول ع.ع: "غمرني إحساس كبير بالراحة عندما رأيت الإختلاف الشاسع ونجاح العملية, التزمت بتعليمات الطبيب بارتداء مشد الصدر لمدة 12 أسبوعاً, ونصحني الطبيب بأخذ إجازة لمدة أسبوع عن العمل لحين التئام شقوق الجراحة وشفائها وللتخلص من الألم بشكل كامل. وبعدها عدت إلى العمل بشكل طبيعي ولم ألجأ لمسكنات الألم سوى في الأيام القليلة الأولى من بعد إجراء الجراحة. "

يكمل ع.ع عن نتائج تجربته قائلاً: "ما أفكر فيه الآن فقط هو كيف أنني لم أفكر في الخضوع لعملية التثدي قبل ذلك؟ لنجاح العملية تأثير إيجابي كبير جداً, فلم أعد أقلق من مظهري, وزادت ثقتي بنفسي كبيراً, أصبحت أكثر ثقةً في التحدث مع زملائي في العمل, وأشارك بفعالية في الإجتماعات مع كبار رجال العملاء, عدت للمشاركة في الأنشطة الإجتماعية, وأنتظر بشوق قدوم الصيف لأتمكن من الإستمتاع بالشاطئ ومياه البحر!"


​


----------

